# Vodafone



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Vodafone to offer 16Mb mobile broadband sooner than expected?
Friday 23 January 2009

It was announced today that Vodafone intends to unveil the first commercial HSPA+ dongle at Mobile World Congress next month, bringing the world of mobile broadband closer to super-fast connections.

The fastest available 3G mobile broadband connection at the moment is 7.2Mb, so there was considerable excitement last week *when Vodafone announced it had successfully tested 16Mb download speeds in Spain. * The tests were conducted using HSPA+, which is the same technology now being offered in the new dongle: it's still 3G, but much faster.

But the road from testing to real-world roll-out is often long and sometimes strewn with false starts, so not many people expected HSPA+ modems to be commercially available this soon.

The dongle, made by Chinese manufacturer Hauwei, will be showcased at Mobile World Congress in Barcelona from February 16-19; the yearly industry jolly for everyone who's anyone in the world of mobile communications.



Full story


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Vodafone to offer 16Mb mobile broadband sooner than expected?
> Friday 23 January 2009
> 
> It was announced today that Vodafone intends to unveil the first commercial HSPA+ dongle at Mobile World Congress next month, bringing the world of mobile broadband closer to super-fast connections.
> ...


The problem with this service is that its contended and just like cable modems the reality of the download speed will probably be a fraction of the potential!!!!

There, isnt that a clever answer from a dumb blonde LOL!!!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A very valid point!! I pay Telefónica for a 8MB "service" and celebrate if I can get 3. 

What this means is that we "might" get 8/10/12 MB and we WOULD therefore all be very happy bunnies!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

As a matter of interest what speed can you get at the moment from Vodafone.....and at what price?

I remember looking at it a year or two ago and it wasn't good.....but a couple of people have now told me they've been quite impressed.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Teléfonos móviles de Orange, Vodafone, Yoigo y ADSL de Orange, Yacom, Jazztel. Compara precios en The Phone House


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

My son works for Vodaphone I`ll wait and ask him.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> A very valid point!! I pay Telefónica for a 8MB "service" and celebrate if I can get 3.


There - I paid for one - got three offered and it's generally 2,5. Where I work we paid for 8 and get 5.8.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

You will usually get 20-50% download capacity of the service you are paying for depending on location, time of the day, hardware, cabling, etc. That´s normal.

We shall see how much Vodafone will charge for the 16Mb service.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone know if there is any more info on this yet?

It would be great if this could be a workable alternate to Telefonica's rural broadband.

Neil


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been caught singing "I don't believe in miracles" this month. Even getting a response from Telefónica seems to be getting more difficult. Their recent claims that they will not be losing front-line staff should be taken with a pinch of whatever! Still seem to send out invoices though!


----------

